# Homemade 18650 XP-G Light



## andi15 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello,

after owning a Wabeco D2400 for some time, the first thing, which came in my mind, was to build a 18650 Light.

Following components are used:

- JetBeam Forward Clickie
- AMC7135 1050mA Regulated Circuit Board
- Cree XP-G R4 auf Star-Platine
- Ledil 6° Optik
- 22.61x1.85 UCL - Linse

The design remembers a bit at the McGizmo Lights, because of the construction of the tailcap, which is similiar to this lights.

A CAD-drawing:






The light:






Head and body:






Sorry for this lousy pictures, but I´m too silly to take good pictures!:mecry:


Greetings from Germany

Fritz


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice, is that SS or Ti?


----------



## greenpea76 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, very nice.

I'm betting it's stainless.


----------



## andi15 (Nov 7, 2009)

It is wether Ti nor SS 
It is AlCuMgPb -> Aluminium


Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## romteb (Nov 7, 2009)

andi15 said:


> Sorry for this lousy pictures, but I´m too silly to take good pictures!:mecry:



If you can be this good with a lathe, there is no reason you can't be with a camera after a bit of theory and practice, pictures are not that lousy by the way.

Very nice design and execution. vielen Dank for sharing.


----------



## olrac (Nov 7, 2009)

very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## old4570 (Nov 7, 2009)

:candle: Very nice ! :twothumbs


----------



## shhh (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful light! I like the 18650 form factor.


----------



## supasizefries (Nov 7, 2009)

Beautiful light! Well done!


----------



## saltytri (Nov 8, 2009)

Well designed and nicely machined! :twothumbs


----------



## olav (Nov 8, 2009)

Job well done !!!


----------



## A380 (Nov 8, 2009)

Some beamshoots please!


----------



## andi15 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hallo, 

thank you for the positive feedback, beamshots - with the with my sister´s camera, but with my own, a kind of problem.

Well, I tried it, the result isn´t very good, I´m sorry. Also for comparison beamshot´s my ability to tale pictures didn´t reach.

I like the beam, it has a bright hotspot, and also a bright but small spillbeam.






left Quark 123 T and right my homemade light





Some more detailed pictures of the tailcp.






dismanteled:






head:






The light is so constructed that the most claimed parts, tailcap and head, can be exchanged easily, at the end of the light only the ring has to be exchanged and at the front the Bezel.


With Solarforce L2
(both powered with 18650 Lion)














Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 9, 2009)

:huh: Nice! :goodjob:


----------



## waddup (Nov 9, 2009)

beautiful $200 light using a $2 driver?


----------



## saltytri (Nov 10, 2009)

waddup said:


> beautiful $200 light using a $2 driver?



Maybe because Fritz's primary interest was in the machining not in electrical design. Even if the goal is to work toward a superlative light, it seems properly methodical and perfectly reasonable to succeed on one level, then perhaps build on that and tackle a new challenge. I've machined some lights to learn more about machining rather than to learn more about circuit design or even because I particularly needed a light.


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 10, 2009)

wow that is nice.


----------



## Vesper (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice. Love seeing peoples creations like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zeruel (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice. 

Ok, where's the sales thread? :laughing:


----------



## Fichtenelch (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome work! The Pictures make me want one...Put a SST-50 in and good to go 

Grüße aus Deutschland^^


----------



## andi15 (Nov 10, 2009)

waddup said:


> beautiful $200 light using a $2 driver?
> [...]



I think there won´t be anybody who pays 200$ for this light... 

There are several issues why I used this driver.
First I wanted no multimode-driver, then the used one is cheap, also I use unprotected 18650 Lions, so I see when the light gets darker.
I don´t like it when the torch suddently switches off.

Another reason, a very simple one is that it is very cheap, as you mentioned


But perhaps I will build in a Buck/Boost driver.


Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## Fichtenelch (Nov 10, 2009)

andi15 said:


> I think there won´t be anybody who pays 200$ for this light...
> 
> There are several issues why I used this driver.
> First I wanted no multimode-driver, then the used one is cheap, also I use unprotected 18650 Lions, so I see when the light gets darker.
> ...



If you would produce these, in which range would the price be? Would be interested in one...


----------



## andi15 (Nov 11, 2009)

Fichtenelch said:


> If you would produce these, in which range would the price be? Would be interested in one...



I won´t produce them:nana:
Because it would take too much time and my lathe is not suited for such a production.

If anyone is interested I can send him more CAD drawings or plans...


Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## cannondalecaad (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you please send me drawings and dimensions on this light I would love to make something like this for a cycling light.


----------



## andi15 (Dec 15, 2009)

cannondalecaad said:


> Can you please send me drawings and dimensions on this light I would love to make something like this for a cycling light.



Of course I can...
I will export it as a 3D pdf, so you can open it with Adobe Reader.

But at first you have to make two posts, so that I can send you a PM or an email.


Greetings from Germany 
Fritz


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like the drawings too lovecpf


----------



## adnj (Dec 15, 2009)

That is nice work. You can always update the driver and the LED but the case lives forever. 

This would be a really great host for years to come. Nice size and a great power source. :twothumbs


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice work!!

I have been very happy with my DX 1.4A boards. I have 10 of them and all 10 work perfectly. I bypass the current protection diodes, to eliminate the .3V drop through the diodes allowing the 7135 ICs to run in regulation longer for the duration of the cell charge.

I have not noticed any ill-effects from doing this.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey :tsk:you got a lathe 
make a short tube with a shoulder inside 
the big diameter has to have the diameter of the boards you want to hold 
the shoulder is so thet the board dont tilt 
the slit it 

then you can put the board inside it and hold it in the vise without risking to crush the edge


----------



## andi15 (Dec 16, 2009)

If anyone else wants the drawings, send me your email adress in I can send you the file.


Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## skyfire (Dec 16, 2009)

wow thats a work of art!

especially love the body design


----------



## andi15 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you, the light is for sale if anyone is interested.


Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 17, 2009)

Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> Hey :tsk:you got a lathe
> ...



Huh.... I do:thinking:?

don't I wish


----------



## Conte (Dec 17, 2009)

How much ?

I wonder if I could fit some form of Incan bulb assembly in it like a D26


----------



## andi15 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, 

I also thought about a head for D26 drop ins, but I didn´t have the time to build such a head.

So it would look like








Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## cannondalecaad (Dec 23, 2009)

My email is [email protected] if you could send the plans for the light that would be great

Thanks


----------



## Conte (Dec 24, 2009)

So, you've listed it as for sale, but never mentioned the price ?


----------



## andi15 (Dec 25, 2009)

I sent you an email.

The sale thread:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=205651


Greetings from Germany
Fritz


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 25, 2009)

waddup said:


> beautiful $200 light using a $2 driver?


 



Whats your point? If it's under $5 it's junk? What about under $10? just ok? $50 drivers are the best?

I have used my share of drivers and they all fail wether there cheap or expensive at one time or the other. As for me I have used $30 drivers for the past few years and have had them fail more so than the cheap $5 drivers. Go with what works!

Nice light BTW!

Mac


----------



## Conte (Dec 26, 2009)

Saw your marketplace listing. 

They seem to need a separate logins which is lame so I cannot post there.


Man, if you had put the D26 head on that, I might of just bit.


----------

